# Options for Williamsburg



## Pompey Family (Mar 21, 2016)

We currently have an ongoing request for Marriott Manor Club (both options) for the week beginning 12th August 2016. We've managed to secure the second week beginning the 19th however the first week is not available with 2 bedrooms.

There are other options available in Williamsburg such as King's Creek Plantation, The Colonies and Holiday Inn Club Vacations. Are any of these good alternatives to the Marriott? The Holiday Inn looks good on the website but the reality can often be different.

Could someone also elaborate on E-Plus. If we book another resort can we still have an OGS for the Marriott and change the booking if it becomes available?


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 21, 2016)

I would go with Kings creek, then Colonies and finally Holiday Inn.

With eplus (only available if you are not enrolled), you confirm and exchange and then have up to 3 free retrades.  You lose your ability to start or keep an ongoing search.  You would have to search manually and if you see what you want you then click on eplus retrade to confirm your next exchange.

One thing you can do to save a little money when using a marriott if you think 2 retrades would be enough.  Do a M to M exchange (including eplus) to something as far out as possible like Orlando in March 2017.  Then you can exchange into a non Marriott you want with one of the retrades.  You still have 2 retrades left.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 21, 2016)

Pompey Family said:


> We currently have an ongoing request for Marriott Manor Club (both options) for the week beginning 12th August 2016. We've managed to secure the second week beginning the 19th however the first week is not available with 2 bedrooms.
> 
> There are other options available in Williamsburg such as King's Creek Plantation, The Colonies and Holiday Inn Club Vacations. Are any of these good alternatives to the Marriott? The Holiday Inn looks good on the website but the reality can often be different.
> 
> Could someone also elaborate on E-Plus. If we book another resort can we still have an OGS for the Marriott and change the booking if it becomes available?



To the OP are you a fixed week owner at Marriott Harbour Lake; I feel sometimes now that fixed week owners at Marriott resorts are now at the bottom for exchanges into other Marriott resorts ( that is my opinion only).


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 21, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> I would go with Kings creek, then Colonies and finally Holiday Inn.
> 
> With eplus (only available if you are not enrolled), you confirm and exchange and then have up to 3 free retrades.  You lose your ability to start or keep an ongoing search.  You would have to search manually and if you see what you want you then click on eplus retrade to confirm your next exchange.
> 
> One thing you can do to save a little money when using a marriott if you think 2 retrades would be enough.  Do a M to M exchange (including eplus) to something as far out as possible like Orlando in March 2017.  Then you can exchange into a non Marriott you want with one of the retrades.  You still have 2 retrades left.



Thank you. Having looked at the websites and read various reports I would have put Holiday Inn at the top of my list. Any particular reason you favour the other two above it?

Thanks also for the advice about eplus!


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 21, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> To the OP are you a fixed week owner at Marriott Harbour Lake; I feel sometimes now that fixed week owners at Marriott resorts are now at the bottom for exchanges into other Marriott resorts ( that is my opinion only).



No, it's a floating platinum week. When I phoned II to request the exchange both my Harbour Lake week and Playa Andaluza week could see the Manor Club and she just chose the week that would have expired sooner for the exchange which was Playa. The ongoing search for the other week is using the Harbour Lake week although when I've played around with searches in the past I see no difference in availability between either week.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 21, 2016)

Pompey Family said:


> No, it's a floating platinum week. When I phoned II to request the exchange both my Harbour Lake week and Playa Andaluza week could see the Manor Club and she just chose the week that would have expired sooner for the exchange which was Playa. The ongoing search for the other week is using the Harbour Lake week although when I've played around with searches in the past I see no difference in availability between either week.



The Manor Club is our home resort and it is the number one resort in Williamsburg. Please select the Manor Club (MMC) side of the resort and not the Sequel side (lockout units) and that is my advice.


----------



## coachb (Mar 22, 2016)

Pompey Family said:


> We currently have an ongoing request for Marriott Manor Club (both options) for the week beginning 12th August 2016. We've managed to secure the second week beginning the 19th however the first week is not available with 2 bedrooms.
> 
> There are other options available in Williamsburg such as King's Creek Plantation, The Colonies and Holiday Inn Club Vacations. Are any of these good alternatives to the Marriott? The Holiday Inn looks good on the website but the reality can often be different.
> 
> Could someone also elaborate on E-Plus. If we book another resort can we still have an OGS for the Marriott and change the booking if it becomes available?



I own at KCP and I'm a big fan. Do you know what type of unit and what section you would be in? KCP has the Cottages, the Townes and the Estates. All are nice but different.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 22, 2016)

Pompey Family said:


> Thank you. Having looked at the websites and read various reports I would have put Holiday Inn at the top of my list. Any particular reason you favour the other two above it?
> 
> Thanks also for the advice about eplus!



My experience with the resort was pre-holiday inn.  HICV took over about 2-3  years ago so maybe they have made some big improvements.  It had a 
very generic feel with no character and limited amenities.  There was nothing wrong with it just the activities and amenities elsewhere were as nice or better.


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 22, 2016)

coachb said:


> I own at KCP and I'm a big fan. Do you know what type of unit and what section you would be in? KCP has the Cottages, the Townes and the Estates. All are nice but different.



The II search returns two options for KCP, the first one is simply listed The Townes and offers 2 bedroom units whilst the other lists The Cottages, The Townes, and The Estates at King's Creek Plantation with only 1 bedroom options so it's difficult to identify which one they refer to specifically although I'm inclined to suggest that it may be The Cottages.

I've just had another look at their website and the accommodation does look very nice and I'm sure that if we weren't looking at the Manor Club then we'd probably book them it's just that I'm loathe to pack up and move midweek. We're going to hold out a bit longer for MMC and if it doesn't come through then we'll consider what else is available.


----------



## hjtug (Mar 22, 2016)

Pompey Family said:


> The II search returns two options for KCP, the first one is simply listed The Townes and offers 2 bedroom units whilst the other lists The Cottages, The Townes, and The Estates at King's Creek Plantation with only 1 bedroom options so it's difficult to identify which one they refer to specifically although I'm inclined to suggest that it may be The Cottages.


We traded into Kings Creek Plantation twice.  The first time we stayed in a Townes unit.  I believe they are all two bedrooms.  The second time we stayed in a three-bedroom Estates unit consisting of a two-bedroom unit with a one-bedroom lockoff.  In the same building there was another adjacent one-bedroom which could have made a total unit size of four bedrooms.  We were pleased with both stays.  We checked out the Cottage units and felt that they were less roomy than the others.


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 23, 2016)

I've stayed in the Towns and Estates.  Towns are four bedroom units with two upstairs and two downstairs with no connection from inside the units.  You get a bonus room off the master which is sort of like an office, but it has a TV and a sleep sofa.  It borders on making it a 3BR.

Estates are newer and a little nicer.  I had the four bedroom and it's a little weird.  Like another poster said, one of the units is somewhat of an orphan in that you need to go up a staircase in the main vestibule to get to it.  The others lock off more normally.   

I don't consider Kings Creek equal to Manor Club in any way except for the units.  I'd consider them on par or slightly less than that.  Kings Creek nickel and dimes you on things that are free at Manor Club.  

If you don't want to wait on Manor Club you should grab Kings Creek with e-Plus and then you can retrade without additional fees if Manor Club comes up.  

Another option.  Ask II if they will give you a 1BR and a studio for the same trade.  There are probably a lot of MSE studios out there that they may not be able to unload.  When you are going is the end of the tourist season in Williamsburg as many schools return the last week in August.  You may want to look at using an AC for the studio if you have one.  August in Williamsburg is on the standard AC grid.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 23, 2016)

We own a Cottage at KCP. The 2brs are quite nice, large and comfortable. The 1br sides are very small, so I would avoid a 1br on its own if it was in the Cottages. We've also seen the Townes and the 2brs there are really nice, very spacious. 

We stayed at the Holiday Inn property back when it was Colonial Crossings--at least 10 years ago. The 1br unit was pretty nice and very large, but there were no other amenities at the resort other than an outdoor pool. Things have probably changed there. 

KCP is a much larger property with more options. We haven't been back there for a few years, but they have a great indoor pool plus three or four outdoor pools.


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 24, 2016)

Big Matt said:


> I don't consider Kings Creek equal to Manor Club in any way except for the units.  I'd consider them on par or slightly less than that.  Kings Creek nickel and dimes you on things that are free at Manor Club.



What extras do they charge for?


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 25, 2016)

I haven't been there in about 8 years, but back then you had to pay for extra towels if you needed them at the indoor pool.  You couldn't get extra soap, detergent, etc unless you bought them in the market.  Just simple stuff that made me feel like they had their hands out asking for money.  You couldn't just come and go through the aquatic center.  

I guess the other thing that was a little odd was the appliances.  They had everything stainless steel, but the brands were cheap and things didn't always work.  A handle came off of a refrigerator door for example and our ice maker didn't work in one unit.  That said, we were one of the first people staying in the unit.  It was brand new and some of this may have been poor installation by the contractors.  The units in the Estates were beautiful.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 25, 2016)

If staying at KCP definitely consider bringing your own pool towels. The towels they give you are barely bigger than a hand towel. Matt is right in that they do not give out extra soap etc. 

The Townes units are 2 two bedroom units with a shared entry foyer making a four bedroom unit. You walk in the door and one unit is to the left, one to the right each with its own door.  There is the extra sitting room with a pullout that we use for a third bedroom. Living room sofa is not a pullout so occupancy is still 6. 

They are a nice set up but I'd recommend requesting the second floor unit even though you have to walk up the stairs. The noise from above when staying on the first floor is beyond loud. By far the worst sound proofing of any timeshare or hotel I have ever stayed in. Every year we request second floor even though trekking the bags up two flights of stairs is a pain, its better than the noise. 

The location is great if going to Water Country and Busch Gardens but the quality of the units is not up to Marriott standards.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jun 10, 2016)

gmarine said:


> If staying at KCP definitely consider bringing your own pool towels. The towels they give you are barely bigger than a hand towel. Matt is right in that they do not give out extra soap etc.
> 
> The Townes units are 2 two bedroom units with a shared entry foyer making a four bedroom unit. You walk in the door and one unit is to the left, one to the right each with its own door.  There is the extra sitting room with a pullout that we use for a third bedroom. Living room sofa is not a pullout so occupancy is still 6.
> 
> ...



We're HUGE Marriott lovers but we couldn't get into Manor House or whatever it's called for our May Williamsburg trip. We traded into a 3 bedroom cottage at KCP and we loved it. We thought it was on par with most Marriotts we've stayed at, but more spacious. We all want to go back to KCP!


----------



## Pompey Family (Jun 11, 2016)

FLDVCFamily said:


> We're HUGE Marriott lovers but we couldn't get into Manor House or whatever it's called for our May Williamsburg trip. We traded into a 3 bedroom cottage at KCP and we loved it. We thought it was on par with most Marriotts we've stayed at, but more spacious. We all want to go back to KCP!



That's good to hear! I've been checking the eplus retrade options every day but Manor Club is nowhere to be seen for the week beginning 12th August, the only options currently are Williamsburg Plantation.

Interestingly this morning I saw Barony Beach Club available for the 19th August. I was surprised to see it available so late.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jun 11, 2016)

Pompey Family said:


> That's good to hear! I've been checking the eplus retrade options every day but Manor Club is nowhere to be seen for the week beginning 12th August, the only options currently are Williamsburg Plantation.
> 
> Interestingly this morning I saw Barony Beach Club available for the 19th August. I was surprised to see it available so late.



Is Williamsburg Plantation the same as King's Creek Plantation? I was so worried about KCP that right up until the end I was trying to retrade into Marriott. I'm so glad I didn't! We all really loved KCP!


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 11, 2016)

No.  Williamsburg Plantation and the Colonies are about 2 miles from Manor Club on the road that leads you to the Outlets.



FLDVCFamily said:


> Is Williamsburg Plantation the same as King's Creek Plantation? I was so worried about KCP that right up until the end I was trying to retrade into Marriott. I'm so glad I didn't! We all really loved KCP!


----------



## NiteMaire (Jun 11, 2016)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Is Williamsburg Plantation the same as King's Creek Plantation? I was so worried about KCP that right up until the end I was trying to retrade into Marriott. I'm so glad I didn't! We all really loved KCP!


No, they are different resorts. FWIW, Williamsburg Plantation is part of Vacation Village Resorts.  VVR has another resort nearby (The Colonies at Williamsburg).  I don't know if KCP is part of a larger system, but it is definitely not the same as WP. 

[Apologies, I didn't see the reply above on my phone.  I'm not sure how to delete]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 13, 2016)

*Things to do in Williamsburg in August especially with temps in the 90`s*

_
FLDVCFamily_

Be sure to take the children 
to The Virginia Living Museum


 There is no better place to experience Virginia’s rich natural heritage from the mountains to the sea. Located just 20 minutes from Williamsburg, the VLM is part zoo, nature park, aquarium, botanical garden, planetarium and science center. Visitors can view 250 species of animals, including the red wolf, bobcat, otter and bald eagle. Discover native Virginia animals in naturalized habitats including a limestone cave, mountain cove and cypress swamp. Explore the underwater world of the Chesapeake Bay with a loggerhead sea turtle and touch a horseshoe crab. Enter an aviary of coastal birds. 
See spectacular views of the sun from the observatory and voyage across the galaxies in a state-of-the-art planetarium theater. 

I-64, exit 258-A
9:00 am –5:00 pm

757-595-1900. 

www.thevlm.org


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 13, 2016)

*The Mariners’ Museum and Park*

_
FLDVCFamily_

The Mariners’ Museum, located in Newport News, VA, is one of the largest maritime museums in the world. The Museum is filled with fascinating stories, captured in the priceless artifacts that celebrate the spirit of the open sea. Explore small craft from around the world in the International Small Craft Center. Discover the USS Monitor Center, home to the Civil War ironclad’s iconic gun turret. The incredible story of the USS Monitor’s creation, battle, sinking and recovery are told in vivid detail.  

Located within a 550-acre park, visitors can hike the five-mile Noland Trail, picnic at the famous Lions Bridge overlooking the tranquil James River or rent a paddle boat to explore Lake Maury. 

Located off Exit 258A on I-64
Memorial Day to Labor Day 
9a.m. - 5p.m. daily. 

MarinersMuseum.org.


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 17, 2016)

*Hope everyone is enjoying their...*

_
Vacation in beautiful Williamsburg!
_


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 17, 2016)

gmarine said:


> If staying at KCP definitely consider bringing your own pool towels. The towels they give you are barely bigger than a hand towel. Matt is right in that they do not give out extra soap etc.
> 
> The Townes units are 2 two bedroom units with a shared entry foyer making a four bedroom unit. You walk in the door and one unit is to the left, one to the right each with its own door.  There is the extra sitting room with a pullout that we use for a third bedroom. Living room sofa is not a pullout so occupancy is still 6.
> 
> ...



Well, we've been here almost a week and I'm relatively satisfied. The resort isn't up to Marriott standards. We're in the Townes and the unit is a bit tired and dated, the carpets are grubby, it's dark and dingy, the appliances are old and yellowing, there are ants in the kitchen constantly and the soundproofing is appalling. The pool towels are fine, quite adequate although the room bath towels are on the small side. More parasols around the pools are required. Actually more pools are required! For a resort with such a large footprint there are insufficient pools. Marriott's Son Antem is the perfect example of how to provide pools at a large resort.

There's a distinct lack of activities and it doesn't have the inclusive feel of a Marriott. Also quite a few people coming in for gatherings around the grills who I suspect aren't actually staying here, plenty of cars parked in spaces with no 'permit' displayed and no sign of them the following morning (as I've gone to retrieve my car from the grass verge!)

Looking forward to how Manor Club compares on Friday.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Personally I don't think any of the Williamsburg resorts have sufficient pools for there footprint in the summer.  That is mainly because the pool season is 4.5 months tops and I don't think they think it is worth the investment for something that is unused for 7.5 months of the year.  

I would expect more from the Marriott.  Just comparing MF's for owners, a two bedroom Marriott at Ford's Colony is about $400 more per week than a 2 or 3 bedroom unit at Kings Creek.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 22, 2016)

Pompey Family said:


> Well, we've been here almost a week and I'm relatively satisfied. The resort isn't up to Marriott standards. We're in the Townes and the unit is a bit tired and dated, the carpets are grubby, it's dark and dingy, the appliances are old and yellowing, there are ants in the kitchen constantly and the soundproofing is appalling. The pool towels are fine, quite adequate although the room bath towels are on the small side. More parasols around the pools are required. Actually more pools are required! For a resort with such a large footprint there are insufficient pools. Marriott's Son Antem is the perfect example of how to provide pools at a large resort.
> 
> There's a distinct lack of activities and it doesn't have the inclusive feel of a Marriott. Also quite a few people coming in for gatherings around the grills who I suspect aren't actually staying here, plenty of cars parked in spaces with no 'permit' displayed and no sign of them the following morning (as I've gone to retrieve my car from the grass verge!)
> 
> Looking forward to how Manor Club compares on Friday.



We were in a 3 bedroom Cottage at KCP and we loved it so it might just be the Townes area that has these issues. We did drive over to look at the pool over there and it seemed small and crowded.

The parking was dedicated in front of the unit at the cottage, so while we did see the day-tripping people around the grills, they weren't taking up our parking. Not sure if there is a way to assure that you can get a cottage over the Townes when trading into this resort, but our experience in the cottage was wonderful. DH has randomly said that it was an "awesome exchange" multiple times in the months since we got back. We didn't find it dingy or tired at all and our unit hadn't even been renovated recently.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 25, 2016)

So, Pompey Family, what did you think of Manor Club?


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 25, 2016)

Big Matt said:


> So, Pompey Family, what did you think of Manor Club?



We thought Manor Club was very nice, definitely better than King's Creek Plantation so it was a disappointment not to secure two weeks there.

We were in Chesapeake Manor and could not fault the apartment other than twin beds in the second room would have been preferable. Appreciated the balcony which was lacking at KCP. The pools were a disappointment but I accept the reasons why. Experienced some thoroughly selfish and obnoxious behaviour from some of the older guests towards children in the pool but I made my thoughts known to them.

The kids club was a let down. Children under the age of 12 needed to be supervised by an adult which defeats the object of a kids club. The staff, with one exception, were lazy and completely disinterested.

The casual restaurant at the golf club was superb. Very good food and benefits from being a 5 minute walk away. Be aware that there's an 18% service charge included which doesn't include tips. We were completely shocked when our server told us he's only paid $2 an hour but that's a separate topic!

Would we return? Probably not with the kids and certainly not in August. I would like it in spring or autumn but it's just too hot and humid right now.

For kids I've found the Florida resorts to be the best for pools and entertainment but for me the best resort in terms of ticking all the boxes is Son Antem however I've yet to experience Thailand and Hawaiii.


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 25, 2016)

FLDVCFamily said:


> We were in a 3 bedroom Cottage at KCP and we loved it so it might just be the Townes area that has these issues. We did drive over to look at the pool over there and it seemed small and crowded.
> 
> The parking was dedicated in front of the unit at the cottage, so while we did see the day-tripping people around the grills, they weren't taking up our parking. Not sure if there is a way to assure that you can get a cottage over the Townes when trading into this resort, but our experience in the cottage was wonderful. DH has randomly said that it was an "awesome exchange" multiple times in the months since we got back. We didn't find it dingy or tired at all and our unit hadn't even been renovated recently.



It was definitely the Townes that suffered the problem. I joked with my wife as we returned one evening and drove past the relatively spacious and uncluttered cottages and estates and into the overcrowded and dingy corner of the resort where we were staying that we were entering the Ghetto. There was one evening when a pickup arrived with hordes of people crammed in the back and promptly unloaded them at the pool. They weren't guests, no checks were made and it was clearly a free for all for the local residents.

Another issue was the state of the grills, absolutely disgusting. At a Marriott resort they're cleaned daily, at KCP it would appear that no-one has cleaned them since their installation.

With a few tweaks, a bit of expenditure and better security the resort could be so much better.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 26, 2016)

Glad you liked the villa.

Your description in relation to the kids club was spot on.  Manor Club is more for adults and not necessarily a resort destination unto itself except for the golf.

FYI wait staff are paid that little, however, the 18% service charge IS the tip.  If you paid more you didn't need to do so.  Most tips in the US are pooled and split up among the wait staff based on number of hours worked.



Pompey Family said:


> We thought Manor Club was very nice, definitely better than King's Creek Plantation so it was a disappointment not to secure two weeks there.
> 
> We were in Chesapeake Manor and could not fault the apartment other than twin beds in the second room would have been preferable. Appreciated the balcony which was lacking at KCP. The pools were a disappointment but I accept the reasons why. Experienced some thoroughly selfish and obnoxious behaviour from some of the older guests towards children in the pool but I made my thoughts known to them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 26, 2016)

*The Cottages, The Estates and The Townes @*

Kings Creek Plantation 
191 Cottage Cove Lane 
Williamsburg, VA 23185
Phone: (757) 221-6760

_One of the reasons for overcrowding at the outdoor pools _

King’s Creek Plantation - Resort Improvements – The Aquatic Center Pool was/is temporarily experiencing very high temperatures and humidity due to impending repairs to our Dectron system, which regulates the air in their indoor pool area. Repairs were/are expected to be completed by Tuesday, August 23rd 2016. Although the AC Pool is open, Owners and Guests are invited to fully enjoy their 3 outdoor pools while they complete the improvements! 

Laid out like a village with individual cottages and townhouse units, this resort is located off I-64 and Rt 199 about 1 mile from Water Country USA and 5.7 miles from Colonial Williamsburg. 

Q:
Do they still have security guards located at the driveway entramce?
How was the free Internet, Computers/Printers in the business center
What size and style (flat screen) televisons are in the Towne units?


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 26, 2016)

Big Matt said:


> FYI wait staff are paid that little, however, the 18% service charge IS the tip.  If you paid more you didn't need to do so.  Most tips in the US are pooled and split up among the wait staff based on number of hours worked.



Typically I ignore the "optional" service charge when I encounter it in the UK as I decide if I want to tip and by how much. On the menu at the golf club it quite clearly stated that the service charge was not a tip and therefore any subsequent tip was discretionary. I would have refused to pay it however I was so shocked at the $2 per hour revelation and the fact that our server had provided very good service that I paid the service charge and left him an additional cash tip.


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 26, 2016)

Miss Marty said:


> Kings Creek Plantation
> 191 Cottage Cove Lane
> Williamsburg, VA 23185
> Phone: (757) 221-6760
> ...



The pools were overcrowded because there was a significant number of non residents being bussed in. There was no security at the gates. The pools did not require key access and anyone could come and go unchallenged.

The internet was very good, no problems with multiple devices and buffer free streaming with an Amazon Fire stick. Didn't use the business centre so can't comment on the facilities. TV's were 32" flat screen, can't recall the make.


----------

